# My cat attacks freshly washed hair!?!?!?!



## x_jadeth_x (Jun 25, 2008)

everytime i wash my hair and sit near my cat Scooby, he attacks my hair with his claws and teeth. My other cat Hugo has never attacked my hair... only groomed it. Scooby doesnt seem to do it to anybody else.

Does anybody have any suggestions to of why?


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Hahaha, sorry to laugh, we have a cat that attacks my sons hair when he's been swimming she goes mental, you'd think he smothered his head in catnip, no idea why they do it though lol*


----------



## Guest (Jun 25, 2008)

Selk67U2 said:


> *Hahaha, sorry to laugh, we have a cat that attacks my sons hair when he's been swimming she goes mental, you'd think he smothered his head in catnip, no idea why they do it though lol*


must be something to do with chlorinenot a problem ive ever had.


----------



## x_jadeth_x (Jun 25, 2008)

haha... it is funny though. hes such a big cat aswel... u cant even see my head haha.. my dad just sits there and laughs  hes so gentle usually and ive just always wondered... why my head


----------



## Guest (Jun 25, 2008)

what shampoo/conditioner do you use?


----------



## x_jadeth_x (Jun 25, 2008)

Andrew Collinge... same as my mum but he barely sniffs her hair haha


----------



## j333 (Jun 24, 2008)

My cats go crazy with my hair when I've been swimming, if I don't wash it until I get home. They also go wild when I mop the kitchen floor if I use bleach. They throw themselves down and drag themselves all over it, like trying to polish the floor with their coats. It gives a nice shiny finish!


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

> They throw themselves down and drag themselves all over it, like trying to polish the floor with their coats. It gives a nice shiny finish


*Hahahaha*


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

j333 said:


> They also go wild when I mop the kitchen floor if I use bleach. They throw themselves down and drag themselves all over it, like trying to polish the floor with their coats. It gives a nice shiny finish!


*yes a couple of my girls do that as well!!  save me giving it a polish as well *


----------

